# remote code for bose



## bobbyc49

looking for remote code for dish 622 remote. have bose cinemate gs 11 series.
codes od 761, 780 do not work. help if you can. thanks


----------



## BattleZone

You're likely out of luck with the remote you have, but you can order a v20 (IR only) or v21 (IR/UHF Pro) remote, both of which have a larger built-in codebase, plus have the ability to learn from other IR remotes.

But you also need to be sure your Bose system doesn't use an RF remote; if that's the case, you're stuck using the factory remote, because there are no "universal" RF remotes.


----------



## bobbyc49

my dish remote is a 6.4 IR/UHF PRO


----------

